# Solved: SQL server 2005 not working on Windows server 2008



## raj_kalangutkar (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok I did a clean install of windows server 2008 on the IBM x3400 machine. Set the time and the time zone. Then I installed the MS SQL 2005 enterprise edition on this server. While installing the SQL 2005 it did give me and error saying that this version of SQL is not compatible with windows server 2008. But then it did continue with the installation. After everything was done I logged into SQL with the SQL authentiation,configured it , created the database, ran the query. everything workned fine. But now when I rebooted this server and tried to log on to SQL with the same credentials for SQL authentication it just refuses to log into it. I do not know why this is happening. I looked up on the net for any know issues and found out that inorder to run SQL 2005 on windows server 2008 we need to install sql 2005 sp 2 and another hotfix which is given by microsoft. But if this is the case then why would SQL work fine when I just installed it? It shouldn't have worked even at that time.. Anyways please somebody lookup into this matter.Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/857831-sql-2005-not-working-windows.html


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Are you using a SErvice Account for the SQL service?


----------



## raj_kalangutkar (Mar 5, 2009)

actually i managed to work through it. I just had to disable the VIA protocol


----------

